# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux En Ligne] Fin de la seconde édition du Highlander CPC

## Largeman

La saison 2 du Highlander CPC s'est donc terminée il y a maintenant deux semaines. J'aimerais que tout le monde se lève de son fauteuil et fasse la Ola! pour les Tidam §§ qui terminent grands vainqueurs de cette seconde édition!

Je tiens à féliciter et remercier chaleureusement: HiJopr, développeur du site, sans qui ce tournoi n'aurait vraiment pas la même allure; Flubber, Vader et Lolo qui ont gérés les serveurs nous permettant de jouer; tous les capitaines qui ont fait un excellent boulot; et bien sûr tous les joueurs et mercenaires du tournoi !

Pour la suite, sachez que le format "9vs9" prend sa place petit à petit. S'il était encore méconnu il y a un an, lors de la première saison du Highlander CPC, ce mode de jeu est maintenant reconnu et Valve -en partenariat avec la Ligue Européenne TF2- prévoit un tournoi qui devrait être annoncé officiellement dans très peu de temps. Dans la foulée de ce tournoi devrait se mettre en place un ladder Highlander, il permettra d'organiser plus facilement des matchs contre des équipes sérieuses. 
D'autres évènement Highlander auront lieu prochainement, pour suivre tout cela, le mieux reste de fréquenter régulièrement le sous forum Team Fortress 2.
D'ailleurs un 6vs9 entre joueurs de 6vs6 et une équipe de 9 canards est organisé pour le Jeudi 10 Juin à 21h15, retransmit et commenté sur HiScore TV.

Enfin pour conclure, nous nous retrouverons tous ensemble pour la saison 3 Highlander CPC en Septembre prochain, avec quelques changements, dans le but de mieux répondre aux envies de tout le monde.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Zepolak

§

Et je dirais même plus : 

§§

----------


## psikobare

"D'ailleurs un 6vs9 entre joueurs de 6vs6 et une équipe de 9 canards est organisé pour le Jeudi 10 Juin à 21h15, retransmit et commenté sur HiScore TV."

accessoirement, il y a aussi un match organisé demain (19h) entre 6 pro parmi les meilleurs de l'ETF2L contre 9 joueurs venant des forums steam (avec une grosse sourcetv)
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1261109

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Tidam §§  :Cigare:

----------


## Brouette Quantique

Oh yeah baby §§  :Cigare:

----------


## Conan3D

8Ballz Inside  :Cigare: 

Messi, vous savez, je suis celui qui avait fait du 1 fps en ingé sur Castle.

----------


## Altaic

Encore une fois bravo à tout le monde pour la bonne ambiance/rigolade durant le tournoi !
On se remet sur la gueule en septembre donc  ::lol::

----------


## Pootre

Vive nous§§

----------


## user451

http://www.highlander-cpc.com/match/results ahem

----------


## Flipmode

Promis pour le prochain tournoi la Flipteam sera complète !


Ou pas ... mais en tout cas j'y participerais en joueur !

----------


## Sao

::lol::  Largeman bravo !

----------


## Keyro

News exceptionnellement bien écrite  ::lol:: 

Tournoi sympa je me suis bien marré, j'espère que la Highlander se démocratisera plus.

----------


## Altaic

> http://www.highlander-cpc.com/match/results ahem


Tu ne connais pas la puissance des dés §

----------


## Lili

mais qu'on est beau §§

----------


## djcrazyb

Yeah bien joué au Tidam §§§ Rendez-vous à la saison prochaine ! Et encore merci pour l'organisation c'était vraiment sympa  :;):

----------


## Kwaio

J'dois pas avoir d'humour, mais j'trouve que la blague a assez duré.

----------


## padow

TiDaM §§§§§§§§

----------


## Lambda

> J'dois pas avoir d'humour, mais j'trouve que la blague a assez duré.


C'est pas grave, tu gagnera peut être la prochaine fois.

----------


## Dorian

Largeman j'espère que tu t'occuperas aussi bien du tournoi League of Legends, tant attendu par tes fans !

----------


## maskim

Easy §  :Cigare:

----------


## tonkar

Ce fut épique! Un grand merci pour ce beau tournoi

----------


## Mr Navette

§§§  ::):

----------


## Deloras

Bravo aux Tidams§§

Le prochain tournoi j'espère que j'aurai pas les même branques à gérer dans mon équipe.

----------


## Boitameuh

En voilà une jolie news !

C'est beau quand tu te sors les doigts Largeman.

----------


## vOrkO

Damned, je suis arrivé un poil trop tard chez les Tidam   ^^

----------


## Saankan

:§

Ha.

----------


## Conan3D

Tfaçons les 8 Ballz étaient trop forts pour vous.

----------


## Regal

Bj les tidam! 
Si vous avez besoin d'un SPY la saison prochaine, n'hésitez pas !

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'attends juste que ackboo confirme la chose sur CPC histoire que je placarde l'article sur mon bureau hein Largeman.

Et là on verra encore si les Tidam font les malins face a la vérité écrasante de la presse.

Enfin je me comprends  :B):

----------


## Zepolak

Sauf que ackboo, il n'a aucune objectivité, c'était un participant comme un autre  :B):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est beau un lor qui rage.

----------


## Flipmode

Je pose déjà ma candidature pour futur snipe/medic au prochain tournoi ... HOP HOP HOP pas tous à la fois je sens déjà le flood pas possible juste pour avoir ma grande personne dans vos équipes !  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> C'est beau un lor qui rage.


Pléonasme dixit Largeman.

Faut bien que j'emmène ma sale ambiance sur le topic en tant que LoR.

----------


## Boitameuh

Féloches les Tidams §§

Bon les LoR vous avez bien joué, mais pas de quoi se taper le cul par terre hein.

----------


## BakaSeiji

Breaking news:

Une première info sur le prochain tournoi :
Le spawnkill sera autorisé. ::O: 

Je cite Largeman: oh oui, je spawnkill comme un porc et j'aime ça  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et TOUT les objets aussi.

----------


## Manath

A mort la dead ringer !

----------


## Flipmode

Bah si au prochain tournoi le SK est autorisé on (moi surtout -_-) aura plus à se plaindre on s'ra au courant !
Du moment que c'est noté quelques part ...

----------

